# Pottytraining and un-nocturnalizing a hedgie?!



## Sageness (Jun 6, 2009)

So I have a litter pan with the right stuff for the hedgie to relieve herself on.... But when I put it in the cage, by morning she has the pan tipped over and the absorbing thingies all over the place. Is there a way to pottytrain a hedgie to use a litter pan? 

Also, I've researched around a bunch of places, and I've learned that it's possible to make a hedgie active during the day and sleepy at night. However, when I take her outside during the day, she goes to sleep by my foot, under my pant leg, or in the nearest patch of semi-tall grass. Has anyone attempted to do this and succeeded? If so, how long does it usually take?


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have yet to be able to potty train, coraline... She just doesn't want to do it...
Also changing a hedgehog's natural sleep schedule is unhealthy for them, their body is adjusted to sleep in the day and wake up at night, it would probably cause them an extreme amount of stress and may lead to illness, or possibly death...
I wouldn't do it, or suggest anyone do it.
It's cruel and unfair to the hedgehog.


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

Also, this topic might help, some.

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=232&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=diurnal


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

What kind of litter are you using for your Hedgie?

I'v tried a few kinds with mine but so far they will only use the litter box if it's lined with only paper towels :roll: This works with 2 of mine. 1 only uses her house now (haven't been able to get her out of that yet :? ) and the other only uses her wheel. so 2 out of 4 is not bad :shock: 

Anyway she may not like the feel of the little absorbing thingies. Have you tried any other litter yet?

As for the Un-Nocturnalizing.
I wouldn't suggest it either.
I'm also nocturnal so I don't really problem with it. That's actually one of my favorite things about hedgies


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sageness said:


> Also, I've researched around a bunch of places, and I've learned that it's possible to make a hedgie active during the day and sleepy at night. However, when I take her outside during the day, she goes to sleep by my foot, under my pant leg, or in the nearest patch of semi-tall grass. Has anyone attempted to do this and succeeded? If so, how long does it usually take?


No it isn't possible and is not healthy to try and do so. There have been many many discussions on this over the years and many people have thought they would try. Often they end up with a sick hedgehog.

There is nothing wrong with getting her up for a while during the day. Some are totally fine with that, others not so much, but to totally try and change her over is not healthy for her.


----------



## Sageness (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks a bunch everyone! 

You guys know so much about hedgies! I sound like a know-it-all when I talk about it to my friends and when I have any confusion then I come here. So I won't un-nocturnalize her (which is officially a new term) but I will continue to excercise her a couple of times a day. =]


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

I just have a suggestion for the pottytraining; try taking some of your hedgie's spool (poop) and putting it in the litter pan. This shows that THIS is where you want your hedgie to go. As well, if you notice a particular spot where your hedgie is going, try placing the litter box there. As well maybe weigh down the litter box. Or try changing the litter?

Just a couple suggestions. Thankfully Teddi was very easily to toilet train.
Hope this helps!


----------

